# Blood Angels recruitment(private)



## whalerking (Jan 2, 2013)

Rules:

Must be Blood Angel and cannot be higher ranking than a Battle Captain. If you would like character to have Red Thirst it is perfectly acceptable, however there are dire consequences if they get out of hand. You how ever can not be dreadnaught, because i'm afraid of character becoming OP'ed and it is little difficult, imo, to roleplay effectively. This is my first time rping ever and my intention for campaign is to learn how to effectively learn story progression while maintaining a great plot. I intend for this to be with my friend only, but can make exceptions to four other people. As such i will be both game master and player.

Mission:

The Imperial Guard Wolverine Regiment of Amerigo Secundus has sent out a distress call that was broken up declaring they were under invasion, but the enemy is currently unknown. As the nearest force nearby to receive beacon, it is your duty to investigate the distress call and destroy all heretics, mutants, or aliens that cross your path.

Character Profile requirements:

Name 
Age
Rank
Speciality/Occupation
Preferred Weapon/s
Background(no longer than 5 paragraphs plz)
Friendships/Contacts if any


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

hi first of all welcome to heresy.
second for the mission could perhaps expand on it for example whats the terrain like,list the kind of restrictions for another example:

*Classes*

.tactical=boltgun (3 magazines) boltpistol (2 magazines) power armor and 2 frag grenades

.devastator=heavy bolter,bolt pistol(2 magazines) 2 grenades and power armour

.assault=chainsword,bolt pistol (2 clips) jump pack and power armour

.sanguinary priest=power armour,bolt pistol (2 magazines) and narthecium

.sanguinary guard=jump pack,power armour,angelus boltgun (3 magazines),glaive encarmine

and what do you mean by rank as for squads its just brother or sergeant unlike the imperial guard who have corporals and leightenants etc etc.

its an interesting idea but needs some work done.


----------



## whalerking (Jan 2, 2013)

Character:

Isadore Tremply
80 years old
Librarian
Chainsword/Bolter Pistol
Friend of Captain of his company

Isadore Tremply was recruited at the age of 8, on his homeworld of Baal, when he first untapped his psyker abilities when a bully tried to push off a hill into a pile of manure. An Imperial priest witnessed Isadore telekineticly throw the bully quite a distance. The priest knew of a Blood Angel recruiter that was looking for potential psykers since they had lost quite a few over the year. It was then that he had to undertake the journey to the Place of Challenge, where when he arrived there he had to compete in gladiator matches. After numerous days of competing, Isadore was able to easily make the top 50. Soon after this, Isadore was forced to watch a vigil for 3 days straight with out rest.

Isadore's will proved superior to most of his peers and was only one of fifteen winners to stay awake. The others were taken away by Blood Servitors never to be seen again. Days after completing the trials, Isadore drank from a chalice from the Sanguinary Priests and within seconds he fell into a coma. It was during this time that he was injected with the gene seed of the Chapter, where he was suppose to be asleep for a year. However, it was rumored that the forces of Chaos interfered with the process by waking up many of the Aspirants during this process including Isadore himself, three months prior. All of other Aspirants died, except Isadore, from either the agony of the process or the claustrophobia of the tombs drove them insane. This shaped Isadore's ideals when dealing with the heretic for the future.

Its been years since those days and at 80 he has obtained the position of Head Librarian of 5th Company. Over the years, he surprisingly has become effective with his dealings of the orks and tau. Even though he is a psyker, he is known to be brutal in close combat, once killing a warboss and Shais'o
Commander in close combat. Isadore's peers call him the "Bane of the Alien". Isadore is notorious for boiling the blood of the xenos threat time and time again, so far as to perform this feat on over 1,000 orks at the same time. Isadore aspires to one day become the Chief Librarian for the Chapter, but undertsands that this is highly unlikely due to the raw of psychic power of Mephiston. He views him as the most powerful psyker in the galaxy.


----------



## whalerking (Jan 2, 2013)

thanks, but im just really doing this with friend and ive checked the world we are about to visit and there is no info besides what i had put. As the for the rank its because one of my friends is going to be a Company Captain. The reason its short is cuz we are going to explore and investigate the invasion. Players, if i allow any will interact with world and react to challenges as they approach. I didnt intend to give much of mission details up beacuse i went the atomsphere of the unknown to appeal to players. Thanks for input, but it is first time so im willing to learn and experiment. If you must know we intend to be 5th company of blood angels who are also called the Daemonbanes. It is assumed that the former captain has been killed. Ill let us as a group discover the reason behind it.


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

whalerking said:


> thanks, but im just really doing this with friend and ive checked the world we are about to visit and there is no info besides what i had put. As the for the rank its because one of my friends is going to be a Company Captain. The reason its short is cuz we are going to explore and investigate the invasion. Players, if i allow any will interact with world and react to challenges as they approach. I didnt intend to give much of mission details up beacuse i went the atomsphere of the unknown to appeal to players. Thanks for input, but it is first time so im willing to learn and experiment. If you must know we intend to be 5th company of blood angels who are also called the Daemonbanes. It is assumed that the former captain has been killed. Ill let us as a group discover the reason behind it.


 so guessing your going to attack daemons


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Giving us some basis for characters would be nice... Are scouts ok? Cuz they're just a whole lot more fun to play with.
As for your character - you pretty much just described the process that all blood angels go through... its implied that thats what happened because it happens to everyone. You dont need to say it.
A more interesting route to go would be to question why he is caller "bane of the alien" (which, by the way, I dont like at all - too cliche, not nitty gritty enough). Explain that, how he got the name - was it some massive battle where he burned thousands with whichfire? Did he kill some super-baddass in CC? what happened?? You do say "he killed a warboss and a shas'o" - well, shas'o arent great in combat and a warboss with a power klaw is slow so thats not too difficult either - just S10 him to death. Why did this warrant his nickname? Is that all?
Also, reading hundreds of heretical texts would warrant destruction by the inquisition - it doesnt matter if there appears to be anything wrong, there probably is so he would get killed.
I may or may not post a character for this... if I find a reason to I might


----------



## whalerking (Jan 2, 2013)

revised the heretic part and some of of the explanation behind the nickname. However, if you join or don't ( this goes for anybody... not trying to be rude) it won't hurt my feelings. I am currently deployed in afghanistan and do not have time to explain every little detail. The point of rping in general is to use your imagination. As a storyteller( albeit i admit not an extravagant one) I tend to go off people's action or ideas. This might not be the most effective way, but it is what is. If anybody wants to join, I suggest you be very flexible and imaginative. I understand that I haven't gotten all lore down on pact, but im reading various resources on the matter. The whole point of this is to have fun.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

had time so here

Name - Caiaphas Virgil
Age - 347
Rank - Scout Sergeant
Preferred Weapon/s - Boltgun, dual bolt pistols (silenced), combat blade
Background - Sergeant Virgil is one of the few who has chosen to remain with the tenth company - he excels at instructing and has a knack for picking out the best and the brightest recruits - something that Dante finds most useful. Often those in his squad take on the highest roles of leadership in the chapter - already 3 captains, a dozen sergeants and even a couple priests. His weapons are shadows and cold steel, relying on his guns only when the element of surprise has been lost. He trains his squad in stalking and in hunting - they live for the thrill of the kill.

Virgil was born on Baal Secundus to a noble family and competed in the games to become a mighty Astartes warrior. Even then he valued secrecy above all else, killing his foes by wearing them down and with well placed blows that could scarcely be registered (as they were from behind). He passed every test they threw at him, and at the end of it stood tall with only two others. They became fast friends and true brothers, fighting together for over a hundred years before parting ways to serve apart. The others both fell in battle, on opposite sides in the final battle between the loyalists and the followers of the false prophet Arkio. Virgil was lucky not to have witnessed the battle, though his deepest regret is being unable to reconcile the two - though they were constantly at odds, Virgil had always been able to make them see truth.

Eventually, Virgil became tired of his power armour and asked for a position as one of the neophyte instructors. He did well, and eventually was promoted to a scout sergeant. For the past 150 years he has given invaluable advice to the chapter master and to new recruits within the chapter. He is seen as a guiding light for the neophytes - for his calmness, strict authority and orthodoxy, and his encouragement of imagination and creativity while still following orders - but most of all, for his teaching of deadly efficiency.

As a single fighter, Virgil is impeccable - he can defeat almost any space marine living, even with the armor disadvantage, by using his superior agility and tactical knowledge. He is incredibly skilled with a blade, and as a marksmen has no peer - give him but a standard bolter and he can take down anything from a traitor marine to a Warboss (both of which occurred with some frequency).


His most famous victory occurred when his squad infiltrated into the heart of an Eldar encampment, and snuck his way through until the Autarch and his retinue were in view. They waited in silence, and then split up into pairs, going in every direction and surrounding the few xenos present. They open fired, but the autarch and two of his men survived the onslaught and saw Virgil. They charged at him, and his partner tried to face them but died horrible. Virgil screamed in anger at losing one of his own and charged the autarch, challenging him to single combat. Needless to say he won, with a mighty slice of his sword perfectly timed through the xenos leg, and then a single shot of his silenced pistol straight through the head of the enemy. He barely survived himself though, having been stabbed twice by the enemy commander. He turned and saw two more of his men dead but one of the enemy as well, and to forestall any more deaths on his side charged into the remaining warrior with a fury, decapitating him with a single blow. He managed to get the rest of his squad back safe, and while he neutralized the threat he mourned the loss of his men.


----------



## whalerking (Jan 2, 2013)

Character is well thought and i appreciate the time you put into him. Game will start once my friend posts character. Don't worry it should be soon. Nevertheless, thank you for joining and i shall attempt to provide the best rp experience that i am capable of. Have a nice day!


----------

